# Lylianas Nutzgarten für Tierchen&Menschlein



## Lyliana (25. Aug. 2016)

Huhu,

wie ich ja schon mal irgendwo erwähnt habe, müssen nach und nach die Thujas in unserem Garten .... öhm verschwinden.

Ich möchte keine neuen haben - ich mag sie nicht.

Wir wollen nun - wie gesagt nach und nach - Thujas gegen nützliche Hecken, Sträucher, usw. austauschen.

Am Wochenende kommt unser Anfang von drei Sorten __ Feuerdorn und eine Felsenbirne.
Dann werden wir es weiterführen mit - so im Moment gedacht - Schwarz- & __ Weißdorn und vielleicht zwischen noch ein Säulenobst. Kann man auch gut in Sichtschutzhecken einarbeiten.

Geplant sind noch, ist ja ein großer Garten ....
__ Blutbuche, Gartenjasmin, Essbare Ölweide, Aroniabeere, Pfeifenstrauch, Goji Beete und Haselnuss.

Im Garten haben wir wilde Heidelbeere und eine “urform“ der Brommbeere. Die werden wir noch an einen anderen Standort Pflanzen.

__ Hibiskus gibt's auch schon.
Apfel, Birne, Kirsch und Pflaumenbaum.

Ja okay und auch weniger sinnvolles für Tierchen wie Kirschloorbeer und Linguster.

Habt ihr noch Ideen was noch fehlen könnte?

Und ja ich weiß, dass die dornigen wirklich Dornen tragen. Aber in dem Bereich sollen wirklich nur die wilden Tierchen Schutz und Nahrung finden.

LG
Mandy

*edit .... hab __ Mädesüß vergessen


----------



## Kathrinvdm (25. Aug. 2016)

Liebe Mandy,
das klingt, als wenn es eine sehr lebendige Hecke werden wird in Deinem Garten, schön! 
In meine Heckenverlängerung werde ich am Wochenende unter anderem __ Flieder, __ Sommerflieder und __ Holunder pflanzen, Ilex und Sylter Heckenrose haben sich bereits selbst ausgesät. Und ein paar heimatlose Thujas, die wir am Teich ausgebuddelt haben, sowie Kirschlorbeer und Rhodedendron pflanze ich hier und da zwischen die anderen Sträucher, damit auch im Winter ein bisschen was grün ist … (Felsenbirne habe ich auch gekauft und verschiedene andere Sträucher wie Weiß- und __ Rotdorn, __ Ranunkelstrauch, Kirschlorbeer und Strauchrosen sind in der „Althecke“ bereits vorhanden).

Liebe Grüße, 
Kathrin


----------



## muh.gp (25. Aug. 2016)

__ Hortensien, Hortensien und nochmals Hortensien... Schön buschig und eine tolle Blüte, die lange anhält.


----------



## Christine (25. Aug. 2016)

Auf jeden Fall __ Holunder (da wohnen die guten Hausgeister drin) und natürlich eine __ Eberesche. Und vielleicht eine __ Schlehe. Edit: __ Schwarzdorn haste ja schon. Aber __ Rotdorn fehlt. Der blüht so schön.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (26. Aug. 2016)

Hi Mandy

Liguster find ich gar nicht so nutzlos, für Vögel ist das durchaus eine wertvolle Heckenpflanze. Und die Blüten und schwarzen Beeren find ich auch schön.
Die wichtigsten Gehölze wurden ja schon genannt, bis auf Kornellkirsche. Also die würde ich unbedingt pflanzen wenn noch Platz ist.
Wenn du dir die __ Eberesche(n) aussuchen kannst, versuche eine mährische S. aucuparia var. edulis zu bekommen, die sind auch für Menschen attraktiv http://blog.zeit.de/hamburg/nicht-nur-was-fuer-voegel/ Ne "ordinäre" tuts aber bestimmt auch.

Und am Fuß der __ Heckenpflanzen viele bunte Wildkräuter und __ Bodendecker: __ Walderdbeere, __ Veilchen, Waldmeister, __ Gundelrebe, Salomonssiegel, __ Johanniskraut, __ Eisenkraut ...  oder was halt mag


----------



## Lyliana (26. Aug. 2016)

Vielen Dank für eure Ideen.

__ Holunder - den hab ich auch vergessen aufzuzählen der ist schon da.

__ Eberesche - stimmt da wollten wir auch schauen. Ich halt dann mal nach der nicht “ordinärischen“ ausschau 

Rosen haben wir auch zwei. Wilde. Eine war schon da, eine andere schenkte uns Schwiegermutter - die Rose wächst am Gartenhaus und ist jetzt auch wild. 
Mehr Rosen müssen nicht.

Wir bevorzugen das Wilde.
Deshalb kommen keine Puschelblumen in  Garten (__ Hortensien)

Kornellkirsche? - goggggeln

__ Flieder haben die Nachbarn. Das reicht.

Ah __ Rotdorn .... den hatte ich gelesen warum aber nicht auf meiner Liste? Mmmmmh.

Bei Liguster hab ich gelesen das der sog. giftig sein soll ?

Wann pflanzt man __ Bodendecker? Also wenn man junge Hecken hat? Ein Jahr später? Oder direkt zur nächsten Bodendeckerpflanzzeit?

LG Mandy


----------



## Muschelschubserin (26. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Mandy,
das hört sich ja paradiesisch an - wie schön

Ich habe u. a. noch  Apfeldorn und einen Zierapfel......da sind die Amseln ganz wild drauf.

Bei __ Pfaffenhütchen bin ich mir unsicher.....es ist wohl giftig, aber manche Vögel fressen und vertragen die Früchte wohl doch(???) Also auf keinen Fall was für einen Garten mit kleinen Kindern. Bei uns war es schon auf dem vorhandenen Knick gepflanzt.
Bestimmt kennt sich hier jemand damit aus(?)

Den __ Bodendecker würde ich pflanzen, wenn alles soweit angelegt ist, dass du dort nicht mehr oft lang gehen musst.


----------



## Lyliana (26. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Muschelschubserin,

Ich meine die hier http://www.kraeuter-und-duftpflanze...feifenstrauch/Pfeifenstrauch-aufrecht-Pflanze
 Und angeblich kannst da auch Tee draus machen.


----------



## Muschelschubserin (26. Aug. 2016)

Sieht ja schön aus.

Aber irgendwas habe ich wohl nicht so richtig verstanden.......Den Pfeifenstrauch willst du als __ Bodendecker pflanzen? ....


----------



## Lyliana (26. Aug. 2016)

So damit ihr euch das mal vorstellen könnt.

Das ist das gesamte Bild vom ersten Teil.
  

Hier kommen die Feuerdorns hin, in drei Farben.
  

In diese Ecke die Felsenbirne
  



Und hier, die Anderen dornigen beendet mit einer Haselnussstrauch “Wand“.
  

Dann gibt es eine schöne ruhige Ecke für all die Heckenbewohner.

Den Teil wollen wir.dieses Jahr noch bepflanzen. Der nächste Schritt, nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Lyliana (26. Aug. 2016)

Nein zwischen drinn kommen diese “Hochblüher“Sträucher und Bäumchen. Das nicht alles einheitlich wirkt


----------



## Wetterleuchten (26. Aug. 2016)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Bei Liguster hab ich gelesen das der sog. giftig sein soll ?



Och, Liguster ist weniger giftig als Kirschlorbeer.  nämlich nur "leicht giftig".
Die meisten sog. leicht giftigen Pflanzen sind in der Regel eher unbekömmlich als ernsthaft gesundheitsschädlich. Richtig gefährliches wie __ Eibe, Finger- oder __ Eisenhut hast du ja nicht auf dem Zettel. Trotzdem könnte es bei Kindern ratsam oder wenigstens beruhigend sein, bei den Zweigen in Griffhöhe die Blüten zu kappen, dann gibts da auch keine Beeren, und den Liguster "oben rum" wild wuchern lassen wie er will.
Zur Orientierung mal zwei links, den ersten finde ich sehr praktisch, wenn man auch noch Haus- oder Nutztiere hat, weil tiergiftige Pflanzen da auch berücksichtigt sind und man auch speziell nach Tierarten filtern kann. * defekter Link entfernt *
Und der hier der Vollständigkeit halber http://www.gizbonn.de/284.0.html
Die einzelnen Pflanzen sind jeweils für detaillierte Infos anklickbar.


----------



## Lyliana (26. Aug. 2016)

Schwarze __ Eberesche - Aroniabeere oder so, hab ich gefunden.

Und Zaubernuss schaut auch schön aus.


----------



## Lyliana (27. Aug. 2016)

Die ersten Babys sind schon da.
  

Morgen geht's los. Ich hoffe sie fühlen sich in ihrem neuen zu Hause wohl.

12 __ Feuerdorn in rot/gelb/orange
1 Felsenbirne Kupfer.

Morgen gibt's vorher nachher Bilder


----------



## troll20 (28. Aug. 2016)

Na ein Glück das ihr vorher eure Pumpe wieder heil bekommen habt.
Dann mal viel Spaß bei der Hitze. 
Ich.darf heute noch aufs Garagendach und schweißen


----------



## Lyliana (28. Aug. 2016)

Oh mein Gott - das wollte ich nicht bei der Hitze. Alles überstanden @troll20 ?

So wie versprochen Vorher/Nachher

  
Wucher und auch nicht wirklich schön.
Da haben wir erstmal entrümpelt und aufgeräumt.

Und dann die Neuen platziert und eingebuddelt .... 12 Pflanzen __ Feuerdorn haben gerade so gereicht.

Und in die hintere Ecke durfte die Felsenbirne.
Dort kann sie sich entfalten mit genügend Abstand zu Feuerdorn und nächstem Schritt. 
“Sie dürfe sich also ausbreiten.“

      
Auf dem sandigen Hang dürfen dann noch Bodenkriecher sich ausbreiten und vielleicht noch blumige Büsche .... __ Lavendel vielleicht.

Wollen mal hoffen das mir niemand die Pracht jetzt schon wegfrisst.

Und hier ..... der nächste Schritt
  
September wird gefällt - Oktober wird gepflanzt.

Langsam langsam wächst die neue Vogel Siedlung und wer weiß wer noch zu besuch kommt.


----------



## Lyliana (31. Aug. 2016)

Die Planung steht ja schon mal theoretisch....

Für 10m Sicht-,Wind-,Vogel-,usw.Hecke sind geplant....
Blutbuchenhecke, essbare Ölweide, schwarz oder __ weißdorn, __ Kornelkirsche und Zaubernuss.

Das sollte lebendig, Futter und Schutz genug sein. Für eine kleine Ecke.

Farblich für den Mensch auch genug Abwechslung.

Und ähm Zutaten für ein zwei Liköre  auch.

Oder was denkt ihr?

Oh..... ich hab ja auch mal wieder grob gepinselt
  
So
Anstatt
  so.


----------



## Lyliana (16. Sep. 2016)

Ich hab mit den vorerst letzten Sonnenstrahlen meine schöne Aussicht genossen.
  
Der __ Feuerdorn hat seinen Einzug gut überstanden, ebenso auch die Felsenbirne.

Heute morgen haben wir noch ein paar wild angesiedelte Bäume umgepflanzt bzw. Unsere Pflaume ins trockenere gestellt.
  __ Birke  
Und hier die Pflaume
  
Muss man eigentlich diesen einen Ast der da in die Höhe schoss kürzen?

Und was das hier ist, wissen wir nicht so recht.
Vielleicht irgendwas mit Buche?
      
Mal abwarten.

Ab Montag fällen wir die Tuhja Reihe.
Pflanzen sind bestellt um neu zu bestücken.

Haben uns für __ Blutbuche, __ Kornelkirsche und essbare Ölweide entschieden.

Und später, etwas weiter weg vom Teich, kommen mehr extrem Blüher.

Hoffen wir mal das Montag Kettensägen Wetter ist ;-)

LG Mandy


----------



## Tanny (16. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Mandy,

man kann auf de Foto nicht genau sehen, wo der in die Höhe schiessende Ast abgeht.

Du musst beim Ausschneiden drauf achten, dass Du einen starken, zentralen, möglichst graden, senkrechten
Ast als Hauptast stehen lässt.

Ansonsten schneidet man die Zweige und Äste weg, die nach innen (also in die spätere Krone rein) wachsen.

Was die Äste anbelangt, die vom Hauptstamm abgehen (bis auf den nach oben gehenden Hauptast) da
werden quasi "Etagen" gmacht.

ALso da, wo zwei, drei oder vier Äste ungefähr in einer Höhe in verschiedene Richtungen abgehen, lässt man
diese stehen.

Dann sucht man die nächste "Etage", die man stehen lässt.

Alles, was als Einzeläste zwischen diesen zwei Etagen abgeht, wird am Stamm glatt abgeschnitten.

So macht man es jedenfalls, wenn man den Obstbaum "erziehen" will - also später
den optimalen Ertrag haben will.

Wenn der Ertrag sekundär ist und es auch nicht stört, wenn die Früchte kleiner sind und u.U. auch weniger,
lässt man den Baum wachsen, wie er will - natürlich eben 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Lyliana (16. Sep. 2016)

Dann darf er machen was er will!

Ich dachte man muss das tun.

Danke schön!


----------



## Tanny (16. Sep. 2016)

gern geschehen 



Lyliana schrieb:


> Ich dachte man muss das tun.



....die Bäume hatten das große Glück, schon zu wachsen und erfolgreich Früchte zu produzieren, 
als der Mensch vermutlich noch nicht einmal daran gedacht hat, einen Baum zu 
pflanzen - geschweige denn, irgendwie zu beschneiden......
....außer, er brauchte Feuerholz..... 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Mandy,
es freut mich sehr, wie Du Deinen Garten umgestalten willst ! Ich hab' das bei mir auch ein wenig so gemacht, hab' halt nicht so viel Platz. Dann will ich Dir auch noch ein paar Tipps geben:
Kolkwitzie*, Weigelie, Jasmin bzw. Philadelphus (riecht ein wenig) sowie diverse __ Hartriegel (Cornus s. den Pagodenhartriegel, __ Kornelkirsche, Frühlingshartriegel, ...), vielleicht nicht nur die "sibirica". Als kleinere Sträucher zum Auffüllen von Lücken auf der Sonnenseite machen sich Spiersträucher ganz gut. Es gibt also ganz viele blühende Sträucher. 
Das paßt gut zu den anderen Vorschlägen, die mir alle sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Lyliana (19. Sep. 2016)

Sooo. Den freien Montag genutzt, mein Wochenende läuft ja etwas anderst.

Vorher
  
Nachher
    

Jetzt dürfen die neuen Babys kommen.

Bin schon ganz gespannt.


----------



## jolantha (19. Sep. 2016)

Lyliana, das " gefällt mir " gilt Deinem ersten -- vorher -- Bild !! 
Jetzt sieht ja alles so kahl und leer aus


----------



## Lyliana (19. Sep. 2016)

Ja @jolantha - aber nur ein paar Jährchen. Und dafür wirds dann “tierisch wild“. 

Beim __ Feuerdorn um die Ecke, tummeln sich die Vögel schon. 
Das hat sich schon herum gesprochen.

Vielleicht brauch ich in zwei Jahren eine Kamera ;-)


----------



## troll20 (19. Sep. 2016)

Also mir gefällt es super und den Fischen bestimmt auch, denn jetzt sehen sie auch mal ein bissel Sonne


----------



## Daufi (19. Sep. 2016)

Mandy, ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Mir gefällt es so erheblich besser, ihr bekommt endlich mal Licht und Sonne....
Und die Pflanzen, Teich und Fische auch....


----------



## Lyliana (19. Sep. 2016)

Diese Seite liegt westlich.
Also Sonne hat der Teich von daher genug.

in erster Linie ging es uns hier nur um die Tiere.
Da die Tuhjas nicht genutzt wurden, am Absterben waren und beim Stutzen alles in den Teich flog.

Jetzt wird da eine wilde Vogelhecken Ecke draus.


----------



## winterm (19. Sep. 2016)

Das hört sich ja super an... wie schön!


----------



## Tanny (19. Sep. 2016)

Lyliana schrieb:


> aber nur ein paar Jährchen. Und dafür wirds dann “tierisch wild“.



...ich kann Dir aus Erfahrung sagen: 
das dauert keine paar Jährchen ..... 

.....Du kannst schon mal eine Motorsense einplanen - mindestens 

....aber es ist wunderschön

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Lyliana (19. Sep. 2016)

Umso schneller umso besser!

Es ist eh immer noch viel zu ruhig mit n unserem Garten. 
Sehr traurig eigentlich.


----------



## Tottoabs (30. Sep. 2016)

Lyliana schrieb:


> Vielleicht irgendwas mit Buche?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Tipp ist eine Kirsche.


----------



## Lyliana (30. Sep. 2016)

Japp das glaub ich mittlerweile auch.

Die Blätter sehen leicht anders aus als meine andere Kirsche, aber fühlen.sich durchaus genauso an.
Der Stamm ist auch recht ähnlich.

Als her mit den wilden Obstbäumen ;-)


----------



## Lyliana (25. Okt. 2016)

So delle,

unsere letzten Pflänzchen sind eingezogen.
Vor ca. 3 Wochen kam die letzte Lieferung. Ich weiß ich hinke etwas hinterher.

  

Eingezogen sind dann jetzt auf dieser kahlen Strecke
  

__ Blutbuche, Kornellkirsche und essb. Ölweide.

Und für den Frühling noch ein paar Blumenzwiebeln, wobei ich glaube das die sich die Mäuse holen.

Das sieht dann jetzt ungefähr so aus...
    
Sind noch etwas klein.

Bis die Tage - 
       Mandy


----------



## rollikoi (25. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Lyliana,

da du so auf wilde Obstgehölze stehst die auch gut in Hecken passen würde ich dir eine __ Mispel "Mespilus germanica", bei uns im Saarland auch "Hundsärsche" genannt, empfehlen. Wenn du die Früchte siehst weißt du woher der Name kommt aber sie sind wohlschmeckend und zudem eine Nahrungsquelle für Vögel im Winter.

LG Bernd


----------



## Lyliana (25. Okt. 2016)

Japp, die kommen weiter oben hin.
Hab ich auch auf meiner Liste.

Nur noch kein Händler gefunden.


----------



## Michael der 2. (25. Okt. 2016)

Hallo 
ich würde diverse __ Wildrosen dazu machen.  Möglichst dicht ein paar. Dann haben Vögel und andere Lebewesen einen sicheren Unterschlupf und Nistplatz.

Hab auch so ne Hecke gemacht. Such mal nach ''Pflanzplan anlegen'' oder so.

Vielleicht ist was dabei.  Was dir zusagt oder noch fehlt. 

Grüße Michael


----------



## Michael der 2. (26. Okt. 2016)

Hallo nochmal

Ich kann nur empfehlen, ordentlich viel __ Bodendecker zu pflanzen. Das Problem bei meiner Hecke ist recht schnell das Unkraut geworden. Brombeerhecken und Gezeugs wächst schneller als einem Lieb ist. Wenn ich es nochmal machen würde hätte ich es folgendermaßen gemacht:
- Boden mit Fließ bedeckt (Unkrautfließ.de)
- Mit 5-10cm Rindenhumus bedeckt damit es nicht so schnell verrottet
- Auch zwischen den Pflanzen Bodendecker gesetzt damit das Zeug genug Konkurrenz hat

Bei dir ist noch Zeit für Korrekturen. Falls du es für nötig hälst. Später wird das schwierig. Ich kann das wirklich nur empfehlen. Das war der größte Fehler, den ich gemacht hab. Und da bin ich Heute noch am kämpfen damit. Nur jetzt kommt man schon nicht mehr so gut ran an die Stellen, wo es raus sprießt.
Als Bodendecker hab ich Heckenmyrthe genommen hauptsächlich. Sehr schön dicht für Bodenlebewesen wie Mäuse und Igel, Blindschleichen, leider auch ne Ratte.
Sind recht günstig und wachsen sehr schnell zusammen. Ich habe sie leider nur als Unterpflanzung zu der sichtbaren Seite gemacht. Heute denke ich mir, ich hätte sie besser zwischen rein gesetzt. Vorne hätte ich immer noch pflanzen können.

Achtung - Felsenbirne macht Ausläufer und auch so manche Wildrose und andere Wildgehölze wie zb __ Flieder. Rhizomsperre setzen ist empfehlenswert. Es gibt aber auch Veredelungen und Züchtungen, die keine bilden. Hat man Platz ist das egal.

Grüße Michael


----------



## lilaluna (26. Okt. 2016)

hi
also ich hätte noch nen vorschlag...eine __ berberitze http://www.botanikus.de/Botanik3/Ordnung/Berberitze/berberitze.html
wir hatten eine am tor stehen,musste leider weichen,weil vorbesitzer sie net gepflegt hatte und das teil innen ganz kahl war,trotzdem war dieser strauch bekannt beim nabu,weil darin hunderte von spatzen sich wohlfühlten (die sind nun bei uns an der hauswand im wilden __ wein und in den tujas). ich glaub,fürs vogelleben bei dir wäre der ne echte bereicherung


----------



## Lyliana (26. Okt. 2016)

__ Wildrosen wachsen schon. Ich möchte nicht mehr, bin nicht so der Rosen-Fan 

Auf dem fast 2m bereiten “Weg“ dürfen die Pflanzen gerne machen was sie wollen. Wuchern erlaubt - je wilder um so besser!
Alles was über die “Mauer“ herausragt wird abgeschnitten.
Denn da muss ich laufen, können.

Am Teich darf es gerne wild und stachelig aussehen. Insgesamt gerechnet haben wir ne Stachelhecke von rund 15m. Da ist genug Platz für's ungestöhrt sein.

__ Berberitze war auf meiner Liste..... Ich weiß nur nicht warum die weg ist.... 

__ Flieder kommt auch an ne Ecke - für meinen Mann. 
Wir sind uns nur noch nicht einig welchen. 

Wilde Brombeeren haben wir auch.... bis zu vier schon entdeckt.

Nächstes Jahr gehen wir an die nächsten ca. 15 Meter. Hab jetzt drei Monate Zeit zum planen


----------



## Michael der 2. (26. Okt. 2016)

Hi

Ich kann dir gerne __ Flieder ausstechen ein paar kleine. Sind weiß und die heimische wilde Sorte.

Grüße Michael

Ps. Von der Baumschule bekommt man allerdings buschigere Exemplare


----------



## Lyliana (15. Apr. 2017)

Unsere Pflanzen haben den Winter wie es scheint gut überstanden. 

Unsere Blutbuchenhecke braucht ein kleines bisschen mehr Zeit aber sie lebt.

Die anderen sind alle schon begrünt und wachsen.
Sehr schön 

Ringsherum stehen seit ein paar Wochen alle Kirschbäume in voller Blüte,  da dachten wir. Okay, Bäume tragen selten nach dem ersten Jahr, vielleicht nächstes Jahr. 
Aber was soll ich sagen ? Gestern entdeckt.....


----------



## Lyliana (21. Mai 2017)

Okay Kirschen gibt es keine.... Sie haben es nicht geschafft.
Nächstes Jahr bestimmt.

Alles grünt und explodiert förmlich.

Die neue Heckenanordnung mit Blutbuchenhecke, Kornellkirsche, Ölweide und Felsenbirne fühlt sich pudelwohl. 

Die Ölweide hat sogar Blüten bekommen. 

Den Teichwildwuchs wird nun von einer Wildrose, Selbstanpflanzung, und Haselnuss abgerundet. 
Hier darf wohnen wer möchte. 
Dornig und dicht, wie im hinteren Bereich die Feuerdornhecke. 
Mehr Schutz kann ich nicht bieten ohne uns selbst zu stören mit den Dornen. 

Der Rest liegt nun an der Natur selbst.
        

Am mittleren Zaun durfte auch ein wilder __ Wein einziehen. Genug Platz zum wuchern.
Und Essbare Früchte. 
Im Spätjahr dürfen Ableger von __ Flieder einziehen.


----------



## Lyliana (25. Mai 2017)

Es blüht!! 
Meine einst Zierrose die wild wurde  ist explodiert.
Der Umzug innerhalb des Gartens tat ihr richtig gut.
Unzählige Bienchen tummeln sich an ihr. 
        
Und diese Schönheit wohnt in unserer Wildversteckzone. Am Teich
    
  
Wir haben nun drei wilde Rosen. Das ist genug 

Und ca drei wilde Brombeer Sträucher...  Noch nicht riesig. Aber alle kamen von alleine. 
Und wo sie sind dürfen sie auch bleiben. Mit ein paar kleinen Wuchsregeln.
  

Und __ Nelkenwurz vermehrt sich immer mehr. 
Was ja ein gutes Zeichen ist, denn so haben wir einen nährstoffreichen Boden. 
    

Ja und es mag Einbildung sein aber wir hatten heute schon gefühlt das dreifache, als die vergangenen Jahre, an Besuchern des kleinen Zaunkönigs. 
Und er singt so wunderschön....  

Ich wünsche euch ein schönes langes Wochenende.


----------



## Lyliana (3. Aug. 2017)

So, dann mal etwas schönes. 
Am Wochenende will ich mehr Bilder sammeln.

Unsere Wildnis wird immer kräftiger. 
  
Okay, manchmal zu kräftig,  denn wenn du kurz mal nicht hinschaust wütet die gemeine Brennnessel. 
Tztztz

Aber wenn du dann sowas sehen kannst, zahlt es sich wieder aus. 
      
So schön.

Ui ja und schwarzer __ Nachtschatten fühlt sich auch wohl. Hat jetzt glaub seinen festen Platz gefunden. 
    

Und mein dies Jahr gepflanzter wilder __ Wein fühlt sich auch wohl.
  

Am Wochenende will ich mehr Bilder machen. 
Ich muss erstmal die Brennnessel wieder entfernen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## troll20 (3. Aug. 2017)

Lyliana schrieb:


> wütet die gemeine Brennnessel


 Die ist so gesund und lecker und  man kann sie vor allem leichter im Zaum halten als diese ollen __ Disteln.


----------



## Lyliana (3. Aug. 2017)

Dann gehorchen meine nicht.
Ich sag denen immer .... Hier und hier und hier dürft ihr wachsen. Da nicht. ..... Drehst dich um... Zackig wachsen sie in der verbotenen Zone.

Tztztztz


----------



## Lyliana (4. Aug. 2017)

Ich hab dann ein wenig angefangen "aufzuräumen"  aber das nimmt kein Ende.

Hier ist ein Fortbildung von unserer wachsenden Vogelheckenecke, morgen kommen mehr aus der Nähe. 
   
Hier wo man drauf schaut und der Totbaumrest zu sehen ist, werden sich Bluthasel und Grünhasel als Sichtschutz und Tummelplatz für Mäuse & Co breit machen. Direkt dahinter am Bogen rankt eine Wildrose.

Der Bogen ist zum Schutz für mein Gesicht da vor der Rose mein Teichweg ist.
    

Wie gesagt, die anderen Hecken gibt es morgen. Muss da noch ausputzen. 


Hier sieht man unsere kleine __ Kastanie, die wir von draußen retteten. 
  
Im Frühjahr hat sie übel der Frost angegriffen aber sie ist schon so super stark 

Und hier meine Miniobstbaum Reihe 
      
Man sagt die hoch gewachsenen Schüsse müsste ich im Spätjahr abschneiden.

Früchte gab es dies Jahr keine. 
Vielleicht nächstes Jahr, drei Kirschblüten hatten wir ja bereits. 

So. Das wars für heute.

Meine Bestellung für mehr Blüher ist schon in Arbeit.
Blühende __ Bodendecker, __ Lavendel, Thymian, Waldmeister und und und. 

Meine Besucher sollen sich ja wohlfühlen.


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Mandy,
das ist ja sogar eine __ Eßkastanie, die Du Dir da gesetzt hast ! So etwas findet man bei uns nicht so einfach, es ist wohl ein klein wenig kälter hier. Die Obstbäume sind ja gut angewachsen.


----------



## Lyliana (4. Aug. 2017)

Ja die kleine __ Kastanie stand vor der Gartentür. Den Platz den sie sich aussuchte war aber eher ungeeignet und nicht für immer.
Also haben wir sie rein gebeten. 
Hier darf sie sehr groß werden, wenn sie mag.

Bei uns gibt es noch Esskastanien, aber nur wenige. Die meisten pflanzen __ Rosskastanien.


----------



## Lyliana (6. Aug. 2017)

So, bisschen verspätet aber Teil2.

Die hintere Heckenbande.

Hier meine Feuerdorns gelb,orange,rot 
    
Diesen Herbst werden wir sie zum ersten mal beschnibbeln. Zwei drei Büsche tragen auch wieder Beeren für die Vögel.
Die täglich ungeduldig auf die reifen Früchte warten.

In der Ecke, meine Felsenbirne.
Es scheint ihr auch recht gut zu gehen. 
  

Meine Kornellkirschen,
auch sehr prächtig geworden.
Vielleicht schaffen sie ja nächstes Jahr ein paar Blüten 
    

Die zwei Geschwister Essbare Ölweide.
Hatten mit dem späten Frost etwas gekämpft aber jetzt haben sie sich doch erholt. 
Leider wurde aus den drei Blüten keine Früchte.
  

Und nun meine Blutbuchenkompanie.
Die kommen nun auch endlich.
Da hatte ich echt Sorge. Die ersten Blätter kamen wirklich sehr sehr spät. 
    

Und hier zu guter letzt eine schöne 
Hibiskusblüte
  

.....
Kennt jemand von euch 
Bodendeckerheide Bernstein? 
Die irische sei leicht trittfest,  gilt das für die Bernsteine auch? 
.....

LG Mandy


----------

